# schooling



## tracey69 (May 20, 2012)

hello my name is tracey we are moving to new brunswick in april 2013, husband is a trucker we have 3 girls aged 16,14,13, my 16 year old would have her gcse, what grade will she go into in canada as they leave school at 18, does her uk qualifications mean anything there great if anyone could help thanks


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Welcome to Canada!

A quick check online indicates that GCSE's are approximately equivalent to Grade 11 here in Canada, which would mean that Eldest Daughter would be eligible to go directly into Grade 12 in September '13 (with a June '14 graduation).

The best place to start with to find out which grades ALL of your daughters would be enrolled into in September '13 (traditional start of the school year here in Canada) would be to contact the Ministry of Education for the province of New Brunswick... they run all of the public schools in the province of New Brunswick. If private school is desired for your girls (i.e. an independent school like Eton, Royal Grammar School, City of London School or similar in the UK), then you'd be best to inquire with the school directly as to what grades they'd be placed.

Based upon their age, they would be in the secondary school stream (also commonly referred to by most people in North America as plain "High School,") which is 5 years long and runs from Grade 8 to Grade 12 (I am thinking your daughters would likely be put into Grades 9, 10 & 12... but then, this is only a guess based on their age, as I don't know what the academic standards are these days - I don't have any children of my own yet and it's been 22 years since I was last in high school) 

Seeing as the academic year for high schoolers finishes in late-May (with end of year examinations occurring in late-May/early June), your daughters might just luck out and have an extended Summer Break (if they've completed the school year in the UK before you come to Canada), as it might not be feasible for them to attend classes for 6 weeks and be expected to revise for examinations in subject matter that they'd not been taught.

Is there any possible way that your 16 year old could finish her A Levels before you get here? That would save her a bit of time in that it would very likely satisfy the requirements of Grade 12 here in Canada (again, check with the Ministry of Education in this regard) and would allow her to a) have her gap year starting in April until September '14 (wow, LONG Gap Year) or b) attend community college as a prep year before applying to university - a lot of graduating high school seniors go to community college for a year or two before transferring to university, as the credits are usually transferable 1:1 (check with the community college for specifics on how their classes transfer to university) and the tuition fees are lower or c) very possibly go onto a Canadian university (not all North American universities recognise A Levels from the UK, so if she was able to do her A Levels and obtain a very high result, it might be worth inquiring at university to see where she stands).

Anyway, good luck to all of your daughters this coming academic year and I hope that you have a safe move over!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

If you come to Canada with a child in grade 12, it will be very difficult to get all the credits to get her/him into university. So pay close attention to that once you come here, and ask the guidance counsellor for advise.


----------

